# Pa.



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I never fished PA for trout but would like too. I have no clue as to whats goin on in PA ....anybody got any hot spots...? Or good rivers I could do on a wkend overnigther?


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I grew up right on the state line. There is more good water there than you can fish in a lifetime. What are you looking for? Big water? Brookie streams? Wild or stocked?
Fishnick also spends a great deal of time there. I am sure he will be along shortly.
Check out Paflyfish.com as well. Those guys can get a little upity, but most of them are pretty good dudes.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Go to http://www.fish.state.pa.us/ all stocking info by county find a stream being stocked and go fish it.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I'd be interested in anything really thats worth fishing ....I live between Dayton and Columbus so whats some good fishing you would recommend ..something thats wade-able .....Brookies would be cool since Ive never fished for them......Ive done some lookin on line and thought the little sandy creek seemed like a place...but I would rather get a recommendation from you guys that have fished it......If you have ever fished the mad I would like something that about like that.....dont really want big water ....something wade able ....on foot .....with parking .....Brookies , Browns....would rather fish wild fish but I'm open minded to anything that will mke for a good day on a weekend trip.....I have rods from 4-7wt most are 9ft but I do have a 7.5' 4wt I love to fish .....I would take 3 rods with me a 7.5' 4wt , 9'4wt , and a 9' 5wt for streamers.....I just want something good that will be worth the trip......picking a place on line can be a set up to failure....be there done that.......anyway any inside info would be most appriceated..........K


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I use to fish Little Sandy once a week. Now, I rarely get back that way.It is a very nice stream and similar in size to the Mad near Pimtown. It has a fly fishing only section that is vey wooded. It is a classic Pa Freestone stream. There are many other options up that way as well. The Neshannock, Cool Springs, Oil Creek, and many other stocked and unnmentionable wild streams.The only problem with that area is that there is not much camping near any of those creeks.
Check out fishnick's blog. I believe there are some reports and pictures from Little Sandy and the Neshannock. http://nicksfishinhole.blogspot.com/
With your proximity to 70, I would head toward Laurel Hill Creek. There are a couple of delayed harvest sections, Indian Creek is close by, and there are many other wild brook trout and stocked fisheries close. You are also very close to one of the best big water streams in Pa- The Yough. It is a tailrace and a year round fishery. It is big water, but very wadable in most spots. There is a great campground at the base of the dam in Confluence. Here is a report form my last trip to the Yough-http://flatlanderflyfishing.com/?p=758
Just watch the regulations. Delayed harvest streams, FF Only Streams and other special regulation areas are open year round. However, many of the stocked streams are closed to trout fishing this time of year. Let me know what you decide. I may have you pick me up along the way Have fly rods- will travel!

Merf


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

sounds like picking you up is the way for me to go......I dont have any camping gear ....how about motels close by.....?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

As fishmerf said I fish the area quite often(only live 20min from the border) and have relatives in the New Castle area. My family also has a cottage in Crawford county not too far from good stocked and wild streams. There's some reports on my blog, but not too many spots are given away  Be sure to check out fishmerf's site as well. I really enjoy his blog and his videos are just amazing. 

I don't know that much about SW PA, the Laurel Highlands, etc. but I'm more than happy to help with NW PA. I have fished around State College as well, but am by no means an expert.

For stocked fish, as fishmerf said Neshannock, Cool Spring, Oil, and Little Sandy are good. I fish them all quite a bit, more so Nesh. and Cool Spring but I'm on Oil and Sandy a bunch of times as well. Fyi, they are only stocking fingerlings on little sandy now in the FFO section so don't expect to catch any big ones if you go there. There are some beautiful wild fish in that stream though. Browns with a few brookies and I even heard of some wild bows caught.

On Nesh, CSP, and Oil the special regs sections are great, but early in the season the open regs sections are good as well. Shenango is a closer option, but since you are already traveling pretty far I'd drive that extra half hour to an hour or so and hit the better streams. I fish the Shenango River all the time, espcially in the summer, but it isn't the best of trout streams. Slippery Rock Creek is also alright, but I don't have much experience on it. It does have a good wild brown trout trib though which I enjoy fishing. 

If you would like any more specific info on the bigger streams or are interested in wild trout streams(brookies, browns, and bows) in the Allegheny National Forest region just shoot me a pm. I know of a bunch of cold mountain trickles up there with colorful wild fish, and that area is such a beautiful part of the state.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

As for rods use the 9 footer on on the bigger streams and the 7.5 footer is ideal for Cool Spring, Little Sandy, and all the small wild trout tribs. Leave the 7wt at home unless you plan on chucking streamers on the Allegheny or the Yough. Or fishing French, Shenango, etc. for warmwater.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

2013 Stocking is out for P A bring on spring


----------

